
Decidim – Free Open-Source participatory democracy for cities and organizations - diggan
https://omastadi.hel.fi/?locale=en
======
diggan
OmaStadi (linked here) is a web service in which the City of Helsinki's
participatory budgeting is carried out. The service has been built using the
Decidim[0] open source software. The development work on Decidim is led by the
City of Barcelona, but Helsinki is also actively participating in it.

\- [0] [https://decidim.org/](https://decidim.org/)

